# أنا جيبت لكم Plate_and_Sheet_V405 بالكراك



## أبوسيف الدين (18 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله 
بصراحة أنا كنت متابع من زمن القسم وأكثر من أخ كريم بيحنسنا ويقول أنا عندي البرنامج وأنتظروا
ولم يأتي بة هل هية دعاية مثلاً وهو ليس عندة وكان البرنامج عندي من زمان حتي جاء أخ من الأخوة
يريد رفعة لنا وفشل وأنا أحسن الظن بة لعله كان صادق وكنت أنتظر من سأتي بة ويصدق ولم أجد 
ونفعنا الله بة ونفعكم وأسألكم الدعاء​*

http://www.4shared.com/file/82132650/4a8f61e0/Plate_and_Sheet_V405.htmlhttp://


----------



## عصام سمحان (20 مارس 2009)

*شكرا*

اشكر لك اخي الكريم جهدك و جزاك الله الف خيرا 
جار التحميل
تم الحميل و البرنامج اكثر من رائع
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اتمنى من الجميع ان تكون مشاركاتهم نافعه و مفيدة كهذه المشاركة


----------



## longstreet (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على إفادتك لنل بهذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## waleed alessa (22 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل الخير على الموضوع المميز وبرنامج اكثر من رائع
الله يكرمك


----------



## شوارعي (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (24 مارس 2009)

برنامج رائع .. و جهود مميزة فبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد فتحى رمضان (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا واللة يوفكك دائما لما يحبة ويرضى


----------



## عاطف ماضى (8 أبريل 2009)

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله لك وجزاك الله عنا خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله
*


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (9 أبريل 2009)

عصام سمحان قال:


> اشكر لك اخي الكريم جهدك و جزاك الله الف خيرا
> جار التحميل
> تم الحميل و البرنامج اكثر من رائع
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> اتمنى من الجميع ان تكون مشاركاتهم نافعه و مفيدة كهذه المشاركة


جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (9 أبريل 2009)

longstreet قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على إفادتك لنل بهذا البرنامج الرائع


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (9 أبريل 2009)

waleed alessa قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (9 أبريل 2009)

شوارعي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (9 أبريل 2009)

جواد كاظم حسين قال:


> برنامج رائع .. و جهود مميزة فبارك الله فيكم


جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (9 أبريل 2009)

محمد فتحى رمضان قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا واللة يوفكك دائما لما يحبة ويرضى


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (9 أبريل 2009)

عاطف ماضى قال:


> * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
> *بارك الله لك وجزاك الله عنا خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله*


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## engdarsh (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك
very gooddddddddd


----------



## engdarsh (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله لك وجزاك الله عنا خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## fmharfoush (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على إفادتك لنل بهذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## nasrjakl (12 أبريل 2009)

واللة شيء جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elmethandes (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في عمرك


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (15 أبريل 2009)

engdarsh قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> very gooddddddddd



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (15 أبريل 2009)

engdarsh قال:


> بارك الله لك وجزاك الله عنا خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (15 أبريل 2009)

fmharfoush قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على إفادتك لنل بهذا البرنامج الرائع



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (15 أبريل 2009)

nasrjakl قال:


> واللة شيء جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (15 أبريل 2009)

elmethandes قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في عمرك



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## فواز فواز (16 أبريل 2009)

مشككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووور و يعطيك العافية


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (16 أبريل 2009)

فواز فواز قال:


> مشككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووور و يعطيك العافية



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## كريم زهران (20 أبريل 2009)

عمل عظيم جزاك به الله خيرا
شكراً لك


----------



## REACTOR (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ..... 

سبقتني و الرابط التالي 
http://files.lavteam.com/leech?cat=warez/Programs/Plate_n_sheet&file=plate_n_sheet_4.05.rar

عذرا الرابط الذي وضعتة للمسجلين في الموقع الروسي فقط


----------



## Taimor_lang (22 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك واذا احتجت اي طلب تحت امرك


----------



## e4eh2002 (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## مهندسة توتا (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shenebs (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## kareeem2009 (10 مايو 2009)

الاخ الكريم
عند تحميلى للبرنامج يقوم بطلب قاعده بيانات
materials.mdb
اين اجد هذا الملف
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعيد ب (10 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا . وشكرا 
*


----------



## ahmed260 (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا الاخ العزيز على مجهودك وجزاكالله خير


----------



## ahmed260 (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا الاخ العزيز على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmad tanahi (6 يونيو 2009)

رجاء الافادة عن خطوات تحميل هذا البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## eng-hassan-id (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير

دورت كتير على البرنامج الى ان هدانى الله الى ضالتى 

فجزاك الله عنى وعن جميع المسلمين كل الخير​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (7 يونيو 2009)

كريم زهران قال:


> عمل عظيم جزاك به الله خيرا
> شكراً لك



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (7 يونيو 2009)

reactor قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي .....
> 
> سبقتني و الرابط التالي
> http://files.lavteam.com/leech?cat=warez/programs/plate_n_sheet&file=plate_n_sheet_4.05.rar
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (7 يونيو 2009)

taimor_lang قال:


> بارك الله فيك واذا احتجت اي طلب تحت امرك



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (7 يونيو 2009)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا



جزاكي الله خيرا اخت​ي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (7 يونيو 2009)

shenebs قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوانى وجزاكم الله خيرا



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (7 يونيو 2009)

infractor hawk قال:


> موضوعك رائع
> مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (7 يونيو 2009)

سعيد ب قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا . وشكرا
> *


جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (7 يونيو 2009)

ahmed260 قال:


> شكرا الاخ العزيز على مجهودك وجزاكالله خير



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (7 يونيو 2009)

eng-hassan-id قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير
> 
> دورت كتير على البرنامج الى ان هدانى الله الى ضالتى
> 
> فجزاك الله عنى وعن جميع المسلمين كل الخير​



جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي المرور والمشاركة الطيبة هذة ونفعنك الله به ​


----------



## kareeem2009 (10 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الكريم /ابو سيف الدين
جزاكم الله خيرا لمجهوداتكم فى هذا البرنامج الرائع
ولكن عندى مشكله ظهرت ان البرنامج لايعمل بكل امكانياته
وعند تحميل الكراك يطلب منى ملف قاعده البيانات
material.mdb
ارجوا المساعده فى حل هذه المشكله
ولكم وافر الشكر


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (10 يونيو 2009)

kareeem2009 قال:


> الاخ الكريم /ابو سيف الدين
> جزاكم الله خيرا لمجهوداتكم فى هذا البرنامج الرائع
> ولكن عندى مشكله ظهرت ان البرنامج لايعمل بكل امكانياته
> وعند تحميل الكراك يطلب منى ملف قاعده البيانات
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله 
أخي الكريم قم بنسخ الكراك وأدخل الي البرنامج من Program Files ثم ألصق الكراك في دخل ملف البرنامج وسوف يتم أستبدل ملف التشغيل بملف تشغيل الكراك ثم أنسخ تاني ملف التشغيل وألصقة
علي سطح المكتب وقم بفتح البرنامج سوف يعمل بكل طاقة انشاء الله تعالى​


----------



## معتصم111 (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 000ووفقك الى سبيل الرشاد


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (25 يونيو 2009)

اشكر لك اخي الكريم جهدك و جزاك الله الف خيرا 
جار التحميل
تم الحميل و البرنامج اكثر من رائع
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اتمنى من الجميع ان تكون مشاركاتهم نافعه و مفيدة كهذه المشاركة

[/quote]


----------



## mohalh77 (26 يونيو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالقادر51 (8 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل الخير على الموضوع المميز وبرنامج اكثر من رائع
الله يكرمك


----------



## A66Z (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااا لك اخي


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله بكل الخير يا اخوان وجهد مشكورررررررررررر جدا للاخ الفاضل


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك على هكذا برامج نجد فيها النفع الكثير


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (29 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك يا اخي لقد تم التحميل بنجاح لكن اريد معرفة التعامل مع البرنامج هذا


----------



## العملاق الصغير (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لله على وجودك بيننا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل الخير على الموضوع المميز وبرنامج اكثر من رائع
الله يكرمك


----------



## wams (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم ودائما في استمرارية


----------



## مهنديان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you my friend that is very kind of you


----------



## هادي الشيخ (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكوووووووووور


----------



## أبو مازن السكندري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل علي المجهود القيم


----------



## ugeena (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جواد كاظم حسين قال:


> برنامج رائع .. و جهود مميزة فبارك الله فيكم


 ولو أنى أريد رفع البرنامج على مواقع رفع أخرى تدعم الأستكمال مثل 
mediafire or megauploud or files to
لأنى لم أستطع تحميله


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك000000مع التقدير


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (22 أكتوبر 2009)

أبوسيف الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله
> أخي الكريم قم بنسخ الكراك وأدخل الي البرنامج من program files ثم ألصق الكراك في دخل ملف البرنامج وسوف يتم أستبدل ملف التشغيل بملف تشغيل الكراك ثم أنسخ تاني ملف التشغيل وألصقة
> علي سطح المكتب وقم بفتح البرنامج سوف يعمل بكل طاقة انشاء الله تعالى​





معتصم111 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا 000ووفقك الى سبيل الرشاد





فتحي عبدالغنى قال:


> اشكر لك اخي الكريم جهدك و جزاك الله الف خيرا
> جار التحميل
> تم الحميل و البرنامج اكثر من رائع
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> اتمنى من الجميع ان تكون مشاركاتهم نافعه و مفيدة كهذه المشاركة


[/quote]



mohalh77 قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss





عبدالقادر51 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
> 
> ...





a66z قال:


> شكراااااااااا لك اخي





helalessac قال:


> شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير





طارق عيسى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله بكل الخير يا اخوان وجهد مشكورررررررررررر جدا للاخ الفاضل





علي يوسف عيد قال:


> شكرا لك على هكذا برامج نجد فيها النفع الكثير





علي يوسف عيد قال:


> اشكرك يا اخي لقد تم التحميل بنجاح لكن اريد معرفة التعامل مع البرنامج هذا





العملاق الصغير قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً لله على وجودك بيننا





رائد حمامرة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
> 
> ...





wams قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم ودائما في استمرارية





مهنديان قال:


> thank you my friend that is very kind of you





هادي الشيخ قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ومشكوووووووووور





أبو مازن السكندري قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل علي المجهود القيم





ugeena قال:


> ولو أنى أريد رفع البرنامج على مواقع رفع أخرى تدعم الأستكمال مثل
> mediafire or megauploud or files to
> لأنى لم أستطع تحميله





سعد محمد هادي قال:


> الله ينور عليك000000مع التقدير



السلام عليكم أخواني الأحباب
جزاكم الله خيرا على الدعاء وعلى الثناء وعلى المشاركة ولا تنثوني من صالح دعائكم في كل مرة تستفيدوا فيها من هذا البرنامج وشكرا​


----------



## kupo (23 أكتوبر 2009)

يباركك الله ويعوضكkupo


----------



## mohamedriyad33 (2 مارس 2010)

جمبل


----------



## عبدالقادر51 (3 مارس 2010)

جار التحميل
البرنامج اكثر من رائع
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدهارون (26 يونيو 2010)

Many thanks


----------



## adel_engi (27 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يشرح فائدة هذا البرنامج


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (9 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## عبدالقادر51 (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على إفادتك لنل بهذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## زياد جاد (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ولم يتم التحميل​


----------



## seif elaslam (21 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد رأفت (25 يوليو 2013)

ممكن لينك تانى للبرنامج علشان يقولى Limit Acess


----------



## المهندس طه سيد (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي​


----------



## mohamed11426 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الاخ الكريم رجاء تحميل البرنامج مرة اخري علي رابط اخر حيث ان الرابط الموجود الان ليس به الملف
مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------

